# متجدد : م.أحمد طبازه يقدم دوره التصميم والتحليل الانشائى باستخدام برنامج STAAD.Pro - بروابط متعددة



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أبريل 2010)

دوره التصميم والتحليل الانشائى باستخدام برنامج STAAD.Pro ​ 

اولا روابط البرنامج​ 
STAAR.PRO 2007 مع الكراك - شغال ومجرب 100%
​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/69598973...2007.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/69612726...2007.part2.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/69675482/STAADPROv2007.part3.rar

​ ---------------------------------------------------------------


ثانيا روابط الدورة
​ 
الجزء الأول : كيفيه التحليل الانشائي باستخدام البرنامج ​ 
رابط التحميل 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ih1zzzzzu3u


الحلقه الثانيه (استكمال لأساسيات التحليل باستخدام البرنامج)

http://www.mediafire.com/?knyyyzjjmgl

​ المحاضره الثالثه 

http://www.mediafire.com/?djhzjkhoum0

المحاضره الرابعه 

http://www.mediafire.com/?nzzomu3i2mm

المحاضره الخامسه ​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tjnmyxzmtmk​ 
أو

رابط اخر للمحاضره الخامسه

http://www.mediafire.com/?ygljnzu1igz

المحاضره السادسه 

http://www.mediafire.com/?2dzmjtamzcy

أو

رابط اخر للمحاضره السادسه

http://www.mediafire.com/?ziqyzwmwcjo

المحاضره السابعه (CURVED BEAM)

http://www.mediafire.com/?ugjmrgjdmy4

المحاضره الثامنه

http://www.mediafire.com/?jiymmmhyiwz​
بعد انتهاء المحاضره الخامسه يكون قد تم انهاء جزء التحليل بواسطه البرنامج،، سأبدا ان شاء الله بجزء التصميم فى المحاضره السادسه ، وساقوم بعمل مشروع كامل متكامل يشمل التحليل والتصميم ​ أو 
رابط المحاضرات على اليوتيوب

المحاضرة الاولى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf1b7pBpjdg

المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYFSaLS7Uf0

اوجميع االمحاضرات سيتم رفعها هنا
http://www.youtube.com/user/engahmedtabaza
-------------------------------------------------------

 روابط اخرى من رفع المهندس رمزى2009

من موقع www.ziddu.com 

الجزء الاول 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9621889/1.avi.html

الجزء الثاني 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9622128/2.avi.html

الجزء الثالث 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9629841/3.flv.html

الجزء الرابع 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9682469/4.rmvb.html

الجزء الخامس 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9808528/5.rar.html

الجزء السادس 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9808666/6.rar.html

الدرس السابع 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9809935/7.rar.html

الدرس الثامن

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9953624/8.rar.html

-----------------------------------------

من موقع www.4shared.com 

الدرس الاول 

http://www.4shared.com/video/G9fu_o_R/1_online.html

الدرس الثاني 

http://www.4shared.com/video/jjJ0-uNl/2_online.html

الدرس الثالث 

http://www.4shared.com/video/GXh8W3i4/3_online.html

الدرس الرابع 

http://www.4shared.com/file/xiYCpe-_/4_online.html

الدرس الخامس 

http://www.4shared.com/file/DZA4wTDr/5_online.html

الدرس السادس 

http://www.4shared.com/file/Z35XkeC-/6_online.html

الدرس السابع 

http://www.4shared.com/file/rWzyYQvO/7_online.html

الدرس الثامن 

http://www.4shared.com/file/2aEUG0Xd/8_online.html

----------------------------------------------------------------
انتظر ارائكم واقتراحاتكم  

تحياتى 
م.أحمد طبازه​


----------



## محمد دهشورى (25 أبريل 2010)

موفق ان شاء الله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد_سلوم (25 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Mastermind_00 (25 أبريل 2010)

اسمحلي أحجز كرسي في الصف الأول معك بشمهندس أحمد
جزاك الله كل خير 
ان شاء الله لنا عودة بعد المشاهدة ان شاء الله
​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (25 أبريل 2010)

عذرا أخي ولكن يبدو أن هناك خطأ بالملف عند فك الضغط
نرجو مراجعة الملف
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أبريل 2010)

لمن يعانى مشكله في فك الضغط عليك تحميل PowerArchiver 2007 10.01 Final

http://dl.powerarchiver.com/2010/powarc1162.exe​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أبريل 2010)

mastermind_00 قال:


> عذرا أخي ولكن يبدو أن هناك خطأ بالملف عند فك الضغط
> نرجو مراجعة الملف
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 
سأقوم برفع الملف مره أخرى ​


----------



## مهندس عامر (25 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا*

الملف جاري التحميل وعالعموم احنا نقيم مبادرتك الجديدة ونشكرك وننتظر دروس متقدمة في التحليل المنشات ضخمة:75::75:


----------



## Mastermind_00 (25 أبريل 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> سأقوم برفع الملف مره أخرى ​



يا ريت اخي الحبيب لان الملف به نفس المشكلة حتى مع استعمال برنامج power archive
جزاك الله خيرا مقدما على مجهودك ونواياك الطيبة التي تدل على اصلك الطيب​


----------



## رمزي2009 (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ولكن بعد تنزيل الملف الملف لا يعمل


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أبريل 2010)

وهاااى الرابط بدون ضغط 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ih1zzzzzu3u​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (25 أبريل 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> وهاااى الرابط بدون ضغط
> ارجو من الادراه حذف الرابط الاول ووضع هذا الرابط مكانه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ih1zzzzzu3u​



شكرا جزيلا على المجهود 
وأدام الله عليك الهمة العالية
:84::84::84:
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> وهاااى الرابط بدون ضغط
> ارجو من الادراه حذف الرابط الاول ووضع هذا الرابط مكانه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ih1zzzzzu3u​



تم تعديل الرابط التالف
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mastermind_00 (25 أبريل 2010)

بعد المشاهدة أقول لك 
رائع جدا 
استمر بارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت للتمكن من استكمال الروابط الخاصة به بشكل مستمر وللتسهيل على الاعضاء لمتابعة الموضوع

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (26 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## احمد_سلوم (26 أبريل 2010)

الملف لا يعمل
شكرأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## محمد 977 (26 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر و تسلم الأيادي 
مشكوووووووووووور على التميز 
و نطمع بالاستمرار في هذه الدروس القيمة و تكون الروابط تعمل و منوعة على أكثر من سيرفر


----------



## struct-eng (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المبادرة


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2010)

احمد_سلوم قال:


> الملف لا يعمل
> شكرأأأأأأأأأ


 
أخى الحبيب الرابط شغال ميه ميه


----------



## mody_elsary (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2010)

الحلقه الثانيه (استكمال لأساسيات التحليل باستخدام البرنامج)

http://www.mediafire.com/?knyyyzjjmgl

سامحونى فأنا اقوم باختصار الشرح وذلك حتى اتمكن من رفع الدروس

تحياتى 
م.أحمد طبازه​


----------



## mody_elsary (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (26 أبريل 2010)

*خطوة ممتازة وفقك الله مهندس احمد لكل خير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله بارك الله
خطوة ممتازة م.أحمد طبازة وفعلاً ينقص المنتدى شروحات لبرنامج الاستاد
وانا مهتم بالتعمق في هذا البرنامج فهو أول برنامج تعلمته وأعددت مشروع التخرج عليه
واصل ونحن ندعو لك
بارك الله في علمك وجهدك
ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## mbakir88 (26 أبريل 2010)

جاري التحميل للاطلاع وجزاك الله خيرا م احمد والى الامام دوما


----------



## theblackangel87 (26 أبريل 2010)

تسلم عالموضوع


----------



## mbakir88 (26 أبريل 2010)

بصراحه بعد مشاهده المحاضرت لا يسعني ا اقول استمر واستمر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2010)

المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?djhzjkhoum0

لاتنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## Mastermind_00 (26 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنة مهندس أحمد
متابعين وكلنا آذان صاغية
:84::84::84:
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أبريل 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> الحلقه الثانيه (استكمال لأساسيات التحليل باستخدام البرنامج)
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?knyyyzjjmgl
> 
> ...





م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحاضره الثالثه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?djhzjkhoum0
> 
> لاتنسونا من دعائكم



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رمزي2009 (26 أبريل 2010)

*روابط اخري*

الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط الي الموضوع وشكرا 

من موقع www.ziddu.com 

الجزء الاول 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9621889/1.avi.html

الجزء الثاني 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9622128/2.avi.html


من موقع www.4shared.com 

الجزء الاول 

http://www.4shared.com/video/G9fu_o_R/1_online.html

الجزء الثاني 


http://www.4shared.com/video/jjJ0-uNl/2_online.html

م.رمزي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أبريل 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط الي الموضوع وشكرا
> 
> من موقع www.ziddu.com
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وفي انتظار الجديد


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2010)

أشكر م.رمزى على هذا العمل الرائع من اضافته للروابط
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## رمزي2009 (26 أبريل 2010)

يوجد مشكلة في الجزء الثالث وشكرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا على الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير 
ممكن اطرح ملحوظتين لو ممكن 
ياريت تحفظ الملفات بامتداد مختلف لان كده مساحتها كبيره مع ان وقتها صغير 
التانيه
ياريت تراعى ان فى ناس لسا حابه تتعلم تصميم (مش محترفين 
مشكور جداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير 
تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (27 أبريل 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> يوجد مشكلة في الجزء الثالث وشكرا


 

الرابط يعمل 100 % قم بتجربه تحميله مره اخرى​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (27 أبريل 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> مشكور جدا على الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير
> ممكن اطرح ملحوظتين لو ممكن
> ياريت تحفظ الملفات بامتداد مختلف لان كده مساحتها كبيره مع ان وقتها صغير
> التانيه
> ...


 

لم افهم قصدك اخى الحبيب ما المطلوب منى ((عندما تقول لان لسا في ناس عايزه تتعلم تصميم))

تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## محمد 977 (27 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي 
مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي موضوع هام للغاية


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (27 أبريل 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf1b7pBpjdg


----------



## رمزي2009 (27 أبريل 2010)

*اي امتداد*



محمد دهشورى قال:


> مشكور جدا على الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير
> ممكن اطرح ملحوظتين لو ممكن
> ياريت تحفظ الملفات بامتداد مختلف لان كده مساحتها كبيره مع ان وقتها صغير
> التانيه
> ...



اي امتداد يا اخي تريد وانا اقول بتحميلة للك


----------



## رمزي2009 (27 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط 

من موقع www.4shared.com

الجزء الثالث 

http://www.4shared.com/video/GXh8W3i4/3_online.html

من موقع www.ziddu.com

الجزء الثالث 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9629841/3.flv.html

م . رمزي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أبريل 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf1b7pbpjdg




تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أبريل 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط
> 
> من موقع www.4shared.com
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## theblackangel87 (27 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا خي عالموضوع وعالروابط


----------



## yellow_sea (27 أبريل 2010)

Thanks for the great effort.


----------



## m66666677 (27 أبريل 2010)

Good for you my brother. 
God bless you


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ....تم تحميل الأجزاء الثلاثة ونحن بانتظار البقية بشغف وشوق.........


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (28 أبريل 2010)

جاري رفع بقيه الاجزااء انتظرونااااا

لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## reda fouda (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير ..

ولكن هل يوجد رابط لتحميل البرنامج او اي طريقة اخرى للحصول عليه


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (28 أبريل 2010)

المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYFSaLS7Uf0

اوجميع االمحاضرات سيتم رفعها هنا http://www.youtube.com/user/engahmedtabaza


----------



## smartman_9090 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أبريل 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحاضره الثانيه
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyfsals7uf0
> 
> اوجميع االمحاضرات سيتم رفعها هنا http://www.youtube.com/user/engahmedtabaza



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المـــرداوي (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرًا يا باشمهندس

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

وفي انتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## علي حاطوم (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## olma (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا يامهندس أحمد على عملك الرائع وحرصك على إفادة الأخرين ، وفقك الله لإتمام هذه السلسلة الجميلة ، يرجى ان تكون شاملة وتشمل التحليل الدناميكي


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (1 مايو 2010)

اليكم المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nzzomu3i2mm

أعذرونى علي التاخير وذلك لضغط الدراسه والامتحانات

تحياتى 

لاتنسونا من الدعااء


----------



## رمزي2009 (1 مايو 2010)

*روابط اخري*

الجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط 

من موقع www.ziddu.com

الجزء الرابع 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9682469/4.rmvb.html

من موقع www.4shared.com


الجزء الرابع 

http://www.4shared.com/file/xiYCpe-_/4_online.html

م. رمزي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> اليكم المحاضره الرابعه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nzzomu3i2mm
> 
> أعذرونى علي التاخير وذلك لضغط الدراسه والامتحانات
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 مايو 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط
> 
> من موقع www.ziddu.com
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس/عصام العوض (2 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك ان شاء الله


----------



## abdessalam (2 مايو 2010)

تسلم اخي وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة:75:


----------



## mbakir88 (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور م احمد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك


----------



## engmik86 (3 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. هشام عباس (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك
ننتظر المزيد
تحياتي


----------



## fadi saleem (4 مايو 2010)

اشكركم كثيرا اخوتي وجازاكم الله عنا الف خير وبارك الله فيكم وادعو الله ان يغفر جميع ذنوبكم بصنيعكم هذا انتم وجميع افراد عائلاتكم .... وشكرا لكم


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (4 مايو 2010)

اشكركم على ردودكم المشجعه

جارى رفع باقى الحلقات ​


----------



## Eng-Ayad (4 مايو 2010)

*طلب كتب تعليم*

مشكور م. احمد طبازه على الموضوع المفيد
بس يا ريت لو تعطينا كتب تعليم staad pro بصيغة الpdf
و مشكور
:11:


----------



## karemzxc (6 مايو 2010)

مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## ديار26 (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي احمد محمد (7 مايو 2010)

am agreatful to you about softwae staad pro


----------



## majdiotoom (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي احمد محمد (8 مايو 2010)

I'd like tothank you very much about it,


----------



## مؤمن عرفه (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم اخي


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (8 مايو 2010)

المحاضره الخامسه ​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tjnmyxzmtmk​ 
بعد انتهاء المحاضره الخامسه يكون قد تم انهاء جزء التحليل بواسطه البرنامج،، سأبدا ان شاء الله بجزء التصميم فى المحاضره السادسه ، وساقوم بعمل مشروع كامل متكامل يشمل التحليل والتصميم ​ 

تحياتى
م.أحمد طبازه​


----------



## m66666677 (8 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحاضره الخامسه ​
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?tjnmyxzmtmk​
> بعد انتهاء المحاضره الخامسه يكون قد تم انهاء جزء التحليل بواسطه البرنامج،، سأبدا ان شاء الله بجزء التصميم فى المحاضره السادسه ، وساقوم بعمل مشروع كامل متكامل يشمل التحليل والتصميم ​
> ...


 
Thanks man


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحاضره الخامسه ​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?tjnmyxzmtmk​
> بعد انتهاء المحاضره الخامسه يكون قد تم انهاء جزء التحليل بواسطه البرنامج،، سأبدا ان شاء الله بجزء التصميم فى المحاضره السادسه ، وساقوم بعمل مشروع كامل متكامل يشمل التحليل والتصميم ​
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م عبدالله قاسم (9 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور مهندس احمد


----------



## م عبدالله قاسم (9 مايو 2010)

الف شكر يابش مهندس على ذالك الجهد


----------



## م.حنان (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## qazz1977 (10 مايو 2010)

مشكور ولا زلنا ننتظر


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (10 مايو 2010)

المحاضره السادسه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2dzmjtamzcy​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحاضره السادسه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2dzmjtamzcy​



تمت الاضافة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد لله (10 مايو 2010)

رائع جدا يا بش مهندس احمد

مجهود كبير جدا وان شاء الله تثاب عليه

كل التحيه لك يا كبير


----------



## رمزي2009 (10 مايو 2010)

*روابط اخري*

الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط 

من موقع www.ziddu.com

الجزء الخامس 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9808528/5.rar.html

الجزء السادس 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9808666/6.rar.html

من موقع www.4shared.com


الجزء الخامس 

http://www.4shared.com/file/DZA4wTDr/5_online.html

الجزء السادس 


http://www.4shared.com/file/Z35XkeC-/6_online.html


م.رمزي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط
> 
> من موقع www.ziddu.com
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (11 مايو 2010)

المحاضره السابعه (CURVED BEAM)

http://www.mediafire.com/?ugjmrgjdmy4


----------



## رمزي2009 (11 مايو 2010)

*روابط اخري*

الدرس السابع 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9809935/7.rar.html


الدرس السابع 


http://www.4shared.com/file/rWzyYQvO/7_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحاضره السابعه (curved beam)
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ugjmrgjdmy4





رمزي2009 قال:


> الدرس السابع
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/9809935/7.rar.html
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد الشريف (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور مهندسنا ولكن الحلقات 4و5و6و7 لايعمل الصوت بها يرجى اعادة رفعها مرة اخرى وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا م احمد طبازة والمشرفة سنا الاسلام
انا نزلت الحلقات 5 و6 وما اشتغلت عندى نرجو التاكد من التشغيل


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (11 مايو 2010)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م احمد طبازة والمشرفة سنا الاسلام
> انا نزلت الحلقات 5 و6 وما اشتغلت عندى نرجو التاكد من التشغيل


 

أخى الفاضل روابط الميديافير تعمل بشكل جيد ولا يوجد بها اي مشاكل

تحياتى


----------



## وليد الشريف (11 مايو 2010)

في مشكلة في الصوت


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (11 مايو 2010)

راح ارفعهم تانى ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (12 مايو 2010)

هاى رابط اخر للمحاضره السادسه
http://www.mediafire.com/?ziqyzwmwcjo


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 مايو 2010)

شرح جميل جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير 
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (12 مايو 2010)

م احمد طبازة والمشرفة سنا الاسلام
جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم
المحاضرات 5و6و7 فى الفورشيرد الملفات غير موجودة
ونزلناها من الميديفيرد ما بتشتغل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2010)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> م احمد طبازة والمشرفة سنا الاسلام
> جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم
> المحاضرات 5و6و7 فى الفورشيرد الملفات غير موجودة
> ونزلناها من الميديفيرد ما بتشتغل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قد يكون موقع الفورشير محجوب عند حضرتك لان الملفات موجودة بالرابط

و لقد قمت بتحميل هذه الاجزاء من الميديافير وهى تعمل بشكل جيد 

ما هى الرسالة التى تظهر لحضرتك عند محاولة تشغيل الملفات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> هاى رابط اخر للمحاضره السادسه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ziqyzwmwcjo



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (12 مايو 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قد يكون موقع الفورشير محجوب عند حضرتك لان الملفات موجودة بالرابط
> 
> ...


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (13 مايو 2010)

رابط اخر للمحاضره الخامسه ،،لمن يواجه مشكله في الروابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?ygljnzu1igz


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> رابط اخر للمحاضره الخامسه ،،لمن يواجه مشكله في الروابط
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ygljnzu1igz



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## م.إسلام (14 مايو 2010)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس أحمد ندخل في كيفية التصدير من الاوتوكاد للاستاد و شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (14 مايو 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> يا ريت يا بشمهندس أحمد ندخل في كيفية التصدير من الاوتوكاد للاستاد و شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك


 

لقد شرحت ذلك في المحاضره الثالثه

تحياتى


----------



## moh_alsharif (14 مايو 2010)

شكرااا مهندس احمد بس عندي سؤال جداااااا محيرني 
السؤال
لو عندي كمرة سمكها 500mm و بلاطة 200mmهل اعرف البلاطة على انها 200 و الكمرة 300 باعتبار ان سمك الكمرة الفعال يساوي سمك الكمرة(500)-سمك البلاطة(200)) ارجو الاجااااااااااااااابة


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (15 مايو 2010)

جيد جدا وفى انتظار المزيد من هذه الدروس المفيدة .


----------



## saadetman (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م عبدالله قاسم (18 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر يابش مهندس ، بارك الله في علمك ،


----------



## م عبدالله قاسم (18 مايو 2010)

نحن في انتظار المشروع المتكامل ، يابش مهندس


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (19 مايو 2010)

م عبدالله قاسم قال:


> نحن في انتظار المشروع المتكامل ، يابش مهندس


 

قريبا باذن الله ، وسامحونى على التاخير فان مضغوط جدا في الدراسه

تحياتى


----------



## صلاح المهندس (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي المهندس أحمد طبازه


----------



## محمد دهشورى (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس انا من متابعيك من اول الكورس 
اتمنى ان تكمل باقى الكورس ولعل التاخير خير ان شاء الله
طمنا على احوالك ويارب تكون بخير 
تحياتى لحضرتك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (21 مايو 2010)

المحااضره الثامنه
http://www.mediafire.com/?jiymmmhyiwz​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> المحااضره الثامنه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jiymmmhyiwz​



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رمزي2009 (21 مايو 2010)

*روابط اخري*

من موقع www.ziddu.com

الجزء الثامن 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9953624/8.rar.html

م.رمزي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> من موقع www.ziddu.com
> 
> الجزء الثامن
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/9953624/8.rar.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سارة السيد (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
ربنا يباركلك فى علمك 
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهنجس على الحلقه الجديده 
طرح مميز 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## life for rent (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيير


----------



## أبوالصقور (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك باشا مهندس أحمد طبازة
ونرجو منك أن تتحقق من الثلاث الحلقات الاولى والحلقة الثامنة لأنهم شغلتوهم على عدد من المشغلات للفيديو لاكنها لم تشتغل عندي الأ صوت - بدون صورة - لذالك نرجو منك التاكد من الملفات أو اخبارنا بأسم المشغل بتاعهم ليكتمل أجرك عند الله
وجزيت خير الجزاء في الدنيا والأخرة 
أمنين اللهم أمنيين


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (21 مايو 2010)

أبوالصقور قال:


> بارك الله فيك باشا مهندس أحمد طبازة
> ونرجو منك أن تتحقق من الثلاث الحلقات الاولى والحلقة الثامنة لأنهم شغلتوهم على عدد من المشغلات للفيديو لاكنها لم تشتغل عندي الأ صوت - بدون صورة - لذالك نرجو منك التاكد من الملفات أو اخبارنا بأسم المشغل بتاعهم ليكتمل أجرك عند الله
> وجزيت خير الجزاء في الدنيا والأخرة
> أمنين اللهم أمنيين


 

المحاضرات تعمل بشكل جديد ، ولكن يبدوا انك بحاجه لبرنامجcodecs.

يمكنك تحميله من هنا http://www.free-codecs.com/k_lite_codec_pack_download.htm


----------



## رمزي2009 (21 مايو 2010)

*روابط اخري*

الدرس الثامن 

http://www.4shared.com/file/2aEUG0Xd/8_online.html

م.رمزي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مايو 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الدرس الثامن
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/2aeug0xd/8_online.html
> 
> م.رمزي



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود على راشد (22 مايو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## محمود على راشد (22 مايو 2010)

شكراً؟


----------



## صدام العرب (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ...بس ممكن ملاحظة ويمكن لا يحق لنا إبداءها لإنك تقوم بعمل مشكور ولكن حبذا لو يكون شرحك أقل سرعة يعني بشكل مفصل أكثر ومبسط وخاصة في حالة تمثيل المنشأة على الشبكة ..... ويعطيك ألف ألف عافية استفدنا كثيرا.........


----------



## يونس الدايمي (25 مايو 2010)

السلا م عليكم 
شكر جزيلا للمهندس أحمد
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## يونس الدايمي (25 مايو 2010)

م/ يونس الدايمي


----------



## يونس الدايمي (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## مصرى عربى اصيل (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي عبدالله رحيم (28 مايو 2010)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## mkferdous (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه الروابط و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mkferdous (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه الروابط و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mkferdous (29 مايو 2010)

توجد مشكلة في الجزء الثاني ارجو المساعدة يا اخواني


----------



## haiderhassan (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (29 مايو 2010)

انتظروااا بقيه المحاضرات بعد انتهائى من الامتحانات ​


----------



## محمد دهشورى (29 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> انتظروااا بقيه المحاضرات بعد انتهائى من الامتحانات ​


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
حضرتك شرحك مميز واسلوبك رائع وسهل


----------



## بوزيد الطاهر (31 مايو 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز ورائع لكن كيفية تحميل البرنامج


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (31 مايو 2010)

STAAR.PRO 2007 مع الكراك - شغال ومجرب 100%


http://rapidshare.com/files/69598973...2007.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/69612726...2007.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/69675482...2007.part3.rar


----------



## محمد دهشورى (31 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> staar.pro 2007 مع الكراك - شغال ومجرب 100%
> 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/69598973...2007.part1.rar
> ...


مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ayoub Faisal (31 مايو 2010)

مهندس أحمد جهد كبير تشكر عليه
أعضاء متميزون في موقع متميز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 مايو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> staar.pro 2007 مع الكراك - شغال ومجرب 100%
> 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/69598973...2007.part1.rar
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hammam2003 (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## BaShEnGiNeeR (2 يونيو 2010)

رابط الجزء الثالث ناصق حرفين

http://rapidshare.com/files/69675482/STAADPROv2007.part3.rar


----------



## م/غيلان (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يونيو 2010)

bashengineer قال:


> رابط الجزء الثالث ناصق حرفين
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/69675482/staadprov2007.part3.rar



تم تعديل الرابط التالف
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (5 يونيو 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mam_mehriz (5 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يزيدك من فضله يا بشمهندس


----------



## msh_soul (8 يونيو 2010)

موفق ان شاء الله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس نوزاد (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس احمد


----------



## المهندس نوزاد (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس احمد طبازه


----------



## المهندس البار (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يامهندس وجزاك الله الف خير وجعلهاالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## freemanghassan (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي احمد محمد (11 يونيو 2010)

thank you so deeply much ,really appreicated


----------



## محمودعبدالحميداحمد (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ياهندسه ربنا يكرمك ويزيد من علمك


----------



## محمودعبدالحميداحمد (11 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر ياهندسه ربنا يكرمك فعلا افدتنا وزدتنا من علمك 
وانا شخصيا استفدت جدا شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (14 يونيو 2010)

جارى رفع بقيه المحاضرات 
تحياتى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 يونيو 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> جارى رفع بقيه المحاضرات
> تحياتى


جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## mbakir88 (14 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي احمد


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (16 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*

*جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## علي احمد محمد (17 يونيو 2010)

thank you brother sooo much for the upload


----------



## احمدمدني (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي الرفاعي (29 يونيو 2010)

الملف الاول لايعمل الباقي شغاله
تحياتي


----------



## abdocivil (30 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً وجاري مشاهدة جميع الأجزاء


----------



## haiderhassan (3 يوليو 2010)

ولا واحد من الملفات بيشتغل .......؟


----------



## haiderhassan (3 يوليو 2010)

لا تبخلوا علينا بالبرامج


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يوليو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط لحين معاودة نشاطه مرة اخرى

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات ‏(




1 2 3)


----------



## م\رائد (26 يوليو 2010)

االلهم انصر اخوننا المرابطين في بيتك الاقصي وطهر من رجس المعتدين 
اسكنتك الله الجنان م.احمد


----------



## م.البحار (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا أخي
أرجو مساعدتي يا اخوان هناك مشكلة بعد التحميل يشتغل الملف صوت فقط بدون الصورة كيف احل المشكلة 
أرجو الرد


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (6 أغسطس 2010)

م.البحار قال:


> مشكور يا أخي
> أرجو مساعدتي يا اخوان هناك مشكلة بعد التحميل يشتغل الملف صوت فقط بدون الصورة كيف احل المشكلة
> أرجو الرد


 
يبدو انك بحاجه الى K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 5.7.0


----------



## myada1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووورين على ردودكم المشجعه


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واثابك على عملك


----------



## جاسم محمد العنبكي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف يمكن ان احصل على دروس ستادبرو من هذا المنتدى


----------



## salleh_moh (15 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you very match


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

No Need to Thank Me-I being Happy when i Help anyone :84:


----------



## ST.ENG (19 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكرا جزيلا للمهندس احمد طبازة اولا واخرا وشكرا لكل من ساهم في نشر هذا العلم _
_وبارك الله فيكم جيعا وفلا انه لعمل رائع ويستحق التقدير_
_شكرا شكرا شكرا_​


----------



## مبروك شبيل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يا أخ مهند أحمد روابط البرنامج لا تعمل أو لا أدري إذا كانت المشكلة عندي بس لأنه كلما أضغط علية يطلع error
أرجوو إعطاء رابط آخر إن أمكن أو التوضيح كيف نتلافى المشكلة و أشكرك على شرحك الممتاز و بامجك المتميزة


----------



## مبروك شبيل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يا أخ مهندس أحمد روابط البرنامج لا تعمل أو لا أدري إذا كانت المشكلة عندي بس لأنه كلما أضغط علية يطلع error
أرجوو إعطاء رابط آخر إن أمكن أو التوضيح كيف نتلافى المشكلة و أشكرك على شرحك الممتاز و بامجك المتميزة


----------



## مبروك شبيل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يا أخ مهندس أحمد روابط البرنامج لا تعمل أو لا أدري إذا كانت المشكلة عندي بس لأنه كلما أضغط علية يطلع error
أرجوو إعطاء رابط آخر إن أمكن أو التوضيح كيف نتلافى المشكلة و أشكرك على شرحك الممتاز و بامجك المتميزة


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك شبيل قال:


> يا أخ مهندس أحمد روابط البرنامج لا تعمل أو لا أدري إذا كانت المشكلة عندي بس لأنه كلما أضغط علية يطلع error
> أرجوو إعطاء رابط آخر إن أمكن أو التوضيح كيف نتلافى المشكلة و أشكرك على شرحك الممتاز و بامجك المتميزة



ربما تجد الروابط على الملتقى 
على العموم ساقوم برفع البرنامج مره اخرى 

تحياتى ​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه روابط قام برفعها المهندس هاشم حسن جزاءه الله خيرا 

هذه روابط جديدة للـ STAAD Pro 2007




http://www.4shared.com/file/22674177...007part01.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22811882...007part02.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22812460...007part03.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22813052...007part04.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22814724...007part05.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22815854...007part06.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22816836...007part07.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22817346...007part08.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22818133...007part09.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22864289...007part10.html


منقول من المهندس //// هاشم حسن جزاءه الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> هذه روابط قام برفعها المهندس هاشم حسن جزاءه الله خيرا
> 
> هذه روابط جديدة للـ staad pro 2007
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الروابط لا تعمل
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك شبيل قال:


> يا أخ مهندس أحمد روابط البرنامج لا تعمل أو لا أدري إذا كانت المشكلة عندي بس لأنه كلما أضغط علية يطلع error
> أرجوو إعطاء رابط آخر إن أمكن أو التوضيح كيف نتلافى المشكلة و أشكرك على شرحك الممتاز و بامجك المتميزة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ستجد روابط لتحميل البرنامج على هذا الرابط

STAAD Pro 2007 روابط تحميل فعاله


----------



## جبار جلال (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخوية


----------



## احمد الصاوى80 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## جبار جلال (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخوية استفدت اكثير من محاضراتك و اتمنة ما انغيب عنة


----------



## جبار جلال (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## m m a (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احيانا كثيرة تحتاج الى طريقة سريعة لحساب قطاع العمود وابعاد القاعدة وتسليحها واليكم هذه الطريقة :
ا- حساب وزن المتر المسطح من البلاطة:
w = 2.5 * ts +cover + live load
ومنها غالبا يكون المتر المسطح وزن 0.85 طن وممكن ان يتغير تبعا لتغير سمك البلاطة ts .
cover = 150 kg/cm2 
liveload = 200 kg/cm2
2- حساب مسطح ما يحمله العمود وليكن العمود يحمل مسطح 8 متر مربع 
اذن يتم ضرب وزن المتر المسطح فى المساحة التى يحملها العمود
= 0.85 * 8 = 6.8 طن 
هذا هو الوزن من دور واحد فقط 
الحمل الكلى على القاعدة = حمل الدور * عدد الادوار * 1.1 ( زيادة 10% وزن العمود )
ولنفرض عدد الادوار هى 5 أدوار 
الحمل الكلى = 6.8 * 5 * 1.1 = 37.4 طن 
ثانيا : حساب ابعاد القاعدة المسلحة :
بمعلومية bearing capacity = 1.5
area = load / bearing capacity
area = 37.4/ 15 = 2.49 m2
length = 1.5 width = 1.6
for reinforced concret = 1.1 * 1.2 m2
وان شاء الله على موعد مع بقية لهذا الموضوع 
وعسى الله ان ينفعنى واياكم بهذا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكووورين على مروركم*​


----------



## klashnkof (13 يناير 2011)

الفيديوهات مش شغاله على اى برنامج بتشتغل صوت بس من غير صوره
ارجو المساعده


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (13 يناير 2011)

klashnkof قال:


> الفيديوهات مش شغاله على اى برنامج بتشتغل صوت بس من غير صوره
> ارجو المساعده



قم بتنزيل Download K-Lite Codec Pack 6.7.0 FULL, K-Lite وستعمل باذن الله


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## islam.nazeer (14 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسين سلامه (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم اخى الكريم وارجو اعادة رفع البرنامج الاصدار السابع مرة اخرى حيث لم استطع تحميله


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررين على ردودكم


----------



## رقيه (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (1 مارس 2011)

مشكووورين على ردودكم


----------



## eng md (10 مارس 2011)

*الملف جاري التحميل وعالعموم احنا نقيم مبادرتك الجديدة ونشكرك وننتظر دروس متقدمة في التحليل المنشات ضخمة:75::75:*​


----------



## jsce (10 مارس 2011)

من قال سبحان الله 100 مرة له 1000حسنة او يزال عنه 1000 سيئة


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2011)

*مشكوورين على المرور*​


----------



## EBRAH1M (1 يونيو 2011)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا الموقع الرائع والشباب الاروع لكونهم عمادة المستقبل 

كما اتمنى التواصل باسرع وقت ( ضرورع ) مع المهندس الفاضل احمد طبازة ولكن احترام للقوانين ( والاهم اصحابها ) لم اضع عنوان للتواصل فكيف السبيل الى ذلك ....... ودمتم بخير والى الامام 
وبارك الله فيكم وبكم
اخوكم ابراهيم


----------



## FAHMIALABSI (23 يونيو 2011)

المهندس احمد مشكور على جهدك اي رابط يمكن تحميل التصميم بالاكسل للبلاطات بكافة انواعها


----------



## marwa maher f (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين ونحن بانتظار المزيد انشالله 
موفقين انشالله


----------



## hadihadi (6 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو ان يوفقكم الله تعالى نحو الاحسن والافضل لانكم فعلا انتم متميزون


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (22 سبتمبر 2011)

thank u


----------



## أمجد السعيدي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخ احمد عندي سؤال كيف انصب البرنامج على وندوز 7 واود ان اوضح لكم التالي

النسخة المتوفر لدينا قد قمت بتنصيب البرنامج عل نظام xp وتم تفعيله والعمل به وان نظام الوندوز 7 هو 32 بت وقمت بتجربة تنصيبه على حاسبة اخرى نفس المشكلة تظهر وان خطوات التنصيب كالتالي :
1-	نقوم بتنصيبlicense tools, then install STAAD
2- Replace "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Bentley Shared\IEG\IEGLCS\Bentley.liclib.dll" with supplied one
3-	Click spro2007.reg to update your registry.
عند المباشرة بتطبيق الخطوات اعلاه وبعد تنصيب برنامج license tools نباشر بتنصيب البرنامج STAAD تظهرلي الرسالة التالية (Before installing this application Bentley/IEG License Service need to be installing)
ارجو اعلامي كيفية تنصيب البرنامج على وندوز 7.


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

انتظروو الجديد باذن الله


----------



## مهندس رواوص (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية...................................


----------



## محمد مصطفى eng (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً لكم ووفقكم الله ولكن هل من الممكن تعليم التصميم بأستخدام برنامج sab ؟


----------



## gorgoniser (19 أكتوبر 2011)

we appreciate your effort, but...!0​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود تشكر عليه :: وفقك الله .. و الى المزيد من الابداعات


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## ليالي محمود (12 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، الى المهندس احمد طبازه شكرا جزيلا على جهودك العظيمه لقد تابعت محاضرات الدوره جميعها واستفدت كثيرا منها ونظرا لأني مبتدءه في تعلم البرنامج احتاج الى مساعدة وارجو ان القى الرد في اقرب فرصة عني سؤالين:
1-عند تنزيل برنامج staadوبدات بادخال الاحمال كنت اختار وحدات metric tonولكن عند عمل label للاحمال تظهر بقيم ووحدات مختلفة مثل الكيلو نيوتن مع انني اختارت وحدات الطن وادخلت القيم بناءا على ذلك فما الحل لذلك.
2-اريد معرفة كيفية تصميم rib slabواستيراد شكلها من ملف اوتوكاد نظرا لان الشكل غير منتظم 

ارجو المساعده العاجلة من المهندس احمد وزملاءي المهندسين زوار المنتدى


----------



## eng.z.n (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ليالي محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، الى المهندس احمد طبازه شكرا جزيلا على جهودك العظيمه لقد تابعت محاضرات الدوره جميعها واستفدت كثيرا منها ونظرا لأني مبتدءه في تعلم البرنامج احتاج الى مساعدة وارجو ان القى الرد في اقرب فرصة عني سؤالين:
> 1-عند تنزيل برنامج staadوبدات بادخال الاحمال كنت اختار وحدات metric tonولكن عند عمل label للاحمال تظهر بقيم ووحدات مختلفة مثل الكيلو نيوتن مع انني اختارت وحدات الطن وادخلت القيم بناءا على ذلك فما الحل لذلك.
> 2-اريد معرفة كيفية تصميم rib slabواستيراد شكلها من ملف اوتوكاد نظرا لان الشكل غير منتظم
> 
> ارجو المساعده العاجلة من المهندس احمد وزملاءي المهندسين زوار المنتدى



بتروحى على قائمة tools << set display current unit <<force unit 

من خلالها تستطيعى تغيير الوحدات

بالنسبة لكيفة ادخال ملف من الاتوكاد الى الاستاد فقد قمت بشرح ذلك ، اما بخصوص تصميم ال rib slab على برنامج الاستاد ساحاول باقرب وقت عمل ملف فيديو لذلك ، 
معى أنى افضل ان يتم تصميم الربد سلاب على برنامج السيف


----------



## ليالي محمود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على متابعتك ومساعدتك لنا وجزاك الله كل خير ولكني اريد ان اطلب مساعده اخرى فأنا خريجه جديدة اريد ان اعد نفسي جيدا قبل الذهاب الى سوق العمل لأنني ليس لدي الثقة الان بالعمل لانني لست متمكنه من التصميم وعندما بدأت بالبحث والمتابعة وجدت كثيرا من البرامج واصبحت تائهه بهم الان اتابع برنامج staad وذلك عن طريق الانترنت ومن خلال عدد من الدورات اما بعد برنامج staad على اي برنامج انتقل وما هي البرامج التي يجب ان اتقنها وما هي استخدامات كل برنامج مثلا برنامج staad لتصميم ماذا استخدمه ارجو ان احصل على المساعدة منك كما انني اعرف انني اثقلت الحمل عليك بطلباتي الكثيره ولكن الخريج الجديد يكون مثل الغرقان وما بصدق بلاقي حدا يساعده وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ليالي محمود (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الى المهندس احمد طبازه احتاج الى هذه المعلومات حتى اتعرف على البرامج التي علي تعلمها واتقانها
1- تصميم الاساسات (footing) باستخدام برنامج:
2- تصميم الأعمدة (column) باستخدام برنامج :
3- تصميم الجسور (beam) باستخدام برنامج:
4- تصميم العقدات بانواعها (slabs) باستخدام برنامج :
5- تصميم الجدران الحاملة باستخدام برنامج :
6- تصميم الجدران الاستنادية باستخدام برنامج :


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (11 فبراير 2012)

​*موفق ان شاء الله وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاااااك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس علي الخليدي (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## albasiony (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sonaangel (22 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا يا بشموهندس احمد وربنا يوفقك و يكرمك واستفدت من الفيديوهات تمام الحمد لله بس يا ريت لو تركز شوية على الاستيل لانى مشروع استيل وحتاج اتعلم شوية فيه عشان اعرف اشتغل بية فى المشروع :d


----------



## CAPTAIN HERO (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا ...في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## CAPTAIN HERO (8 مارس 2012)

a7la mohnds walla


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المحاضرات المفيدة


----------



## احمد كرمة (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymnengineer (3 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
نرجو رفع المحاضرة الرابعة من جديد لاننا عند تنزيله لايفتح نهائيا رغم اني حاولت فتحه بعدة برامج 
مع التقدير


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## foda_435 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع.....


----------



## ahmed 87 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## م أبو عباد (28 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال للأخ م أحمد طبازه أو للأخوة اللي حملوا هذه الدروس وهو : هل هناك طريقة في هذا البرنامج لتحليل البلاطات الهوردي "rib slab " وشكرا 
ملاحظة انا لم اطلع على الدروس فإذا كانت هناك توجد طريقة أرجو توجيهي على رقم الدرس


----------



## علاء المعناوي (15 فبراير 2015)

استاذي العزيز لايوجد رابط يعمل وانا ابحث عن برنامج ستاد برو 2006 وشكرا


----------



## heba sadaqa (17 أبريل 2015)

يعطيك العافية مهندس ,, جهودك مشكورة 

بس روابط تحميل البرنامج مو شغالة ,, انتهت مدتها 

Our services have been closed. 
Thank you for your understng! 

ممكن حدا يزودني برابط مباشر للتحميل ؟


----------



## aymancoo (25 أكتوبر 2016)

please can any one resend the new links


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (25 أكتوبر 2016)

النسخة SS6 اللي موجودة على موقع damasgate شغالة 100%


----------

